# check strap missing



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I might be able to help you out if you don't mind it's a likely going to be a light-medium oil in color... :-/ what a shaddy seller... what kind of a harness doesn't come with a cheek strap.

I'll have to check my tack room tomorrow or take apart some old bridle.

ashley


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*over check bearing rein*

hiya i would not worry about an over check as it serves no real perpous unless your in a hackney class.
it will make your horse over bend and if to tite will make the horse rear.
so personally i would not use it the horse will give a natrial head carrage in draft.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

my bad I thought she was talking about a throte latch for some reason... oops...


----------



## Chiasuki (Mar 29, 2013)

I am 74, driven all my life. I have never used a harness without an overcheck. I have never had one rear, but it does keep their head up so they can't stop and eat grass and it also helps to keep them from bucking or kicking. In my opinion. But they are cutting corners on the new harness and doing away with the overcheck. Everything is money driven.


----------



## Chiasuki (Mar 29, 2013)

I would still lke to buy an extra overcheck is anyone has one. Black, horse size. thanks.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree that your haflingers most likely do not need the harness if they are well trained...I drive and have never used a sidecheck or overcheck on either our arabian, pony, or miniatures.

Are you wanting an overcheck or side check?

If you're looking for something fairly inexpensive and not super high quality (probably about the same quality as what you bought on ebay) try this maker: Amber Hillside Horse Harness - Formerly Rons Horse Harness - Horse Harnesses - Amber Hillside Horse Harness. Email or call them and ask about buying check reins alone. They worked with me to buy the bridle without the check reins because I have no use for them, so I can't imagine why they wouldn't be able to work something out for you.

If you want something a bit higher quality, and don't mind a side check, contact Search | Iowa Valley Carriage . I bought my ear bonnet, whip, and reins from them and I liked the quality. I believe they charge $25 for side checks.

Not that it will change anything, but checks don't stop a horse from kicking out


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Is your harness synthetic or leather? } may have one in the tack room, or I can get you a new one VERY reasonably from a Mennonite harness man. I go there all the time to get feed, so not out of my way. He charged me $14 to make a kicking strap in russet....$85 from the harness maker online! I cannot imagine it would be much $.

Let me know .....

Nancy


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*bearing rein /overcheck*

the only time i used that was when we did pony rides for the school and it fitted to the head peice and down to the 2 ds on the english rideing saddle.
i would not use one driveing at all as i have no reason to my horse and pony dont try to go for the grass at all when thay work thay know when to work as play is in the paddock so to speak.
going back to harness all mine is double stiched and is hand made in english leather so id give you an example my patent pair was £3500 with full collars.
and my tandem wheeler bridle was £250 it has an auxillary throat lash and a gullet strap which connects to the nose band.
i brought a set of harness which i called my reading set it came from the reading horse sales.
i was late i missed verious lots and i was biding for something that i could not see.
well i got it for £200 and owch o boy what did i buy well a load of rubbish.
as i only had a leather donkey harness for tricky well when i got judged i got pulled to pieces it was a breast collar set.
were i enterd him was the london harness horse parade.
i got a flyer from a harness maker and i came up with the idear of referbishing the old harness i brought.
so i did it a bit at a time and i used 90% of the buckles the crupper the blinkers(blinders)the poll strap and the throat lash and the out side of the pad.
its my working set and i have had it for about 20 years now and its as good as when it was reborn so to speak.
quincy has got a full harness that came with him but i had a set of traces made for him so i can use quick releases thay have steel rings on the end and thay are doubble stiched and cost me £120.
i have brought off ebay for a laugh a pink full size driveing harness the blinkers have pink harts that cost me £65.
as i said for a laugh i personaly would not buy a leather one from e bay unless i looked at it first hand or knew the vender or the harness maker.
my first saddle is 35 years old and is as good as new i brought it before i got my first pony and its in storage in my bed room on a saddle rack at home.


----------



## Chiasuki (Mar 29, 2013)

*check strap*

:wink: It is leather, but at this point, I don't care as long as it works. Everything I find is for standardbreds for racing with a special bit. So what ever you can find would be great.Is your harness synthetic or leather? } may have one in the tack room, or I can get you a new one VERY reasonably from a Mennonite harness man. I go there all the time to get feed, so not out of my way. He charged me $14 to make a kicking strap in russet....$85 from the harness maker online! I cannot imagine it would be much $.

Let me know .....

Nancy[/quote]


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Chiasuki, I will go out there tomorrow if it is not raining, and if it is then it will be Thursday, because most of them are closed on Wednesday. I will let you know!!

Nancy


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Chiasuki, does your bridle have rings for a sidecheck, or slots on the crown of the bridle for an overcheck? And, do you want a little loop to hook over the water hook, or a snap for a loop on the saddle? 

I am going out there on Friday, because he will have the crupper for my saddle done then.

Nancy


----------



## Chiasuki (Mar 29, 2013)

greentree said:


> Chiasuki, does your bridle have rings for a sidecheck, or slots on the crown of the bridle for an overcheck? And, do you want a little loop to hook over the water hook, or a snap for a loop on the saddle?
> 
> I am going out there on Friday, because he will have the crupper for my saddle done then.
> 
> Nancy


Slots for overcheck, please. It goes on the saddle and I have all kinds of snaps, so don't need any snaps for the saddle. 
Do you think he will have them in stock or have to make it? I hate for you to have to make another trip. Maybe he could send it direct and I could give him my credit card # Did I give you my phone #? 309-721-0517
Thank you so much! There are good, sweet people in our old world.:wink: DEE


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Chiasuki said:


> I am 74, driven all my life. I have never used a harness without an overcheck. I have never had one rear, but it does keep their head up so they can't stop and eat grass and it also helps to keep them from bucking or kicking. In my opinion. But they are cutting corners on the new harness and doing away with the overcheck. Everything is money driven.


 lots of harnesses do not come with an over check. If you carriage drive they are against the rules at shows. Good training will keep them from getting grass. A Fine harness is the style for side or overchecks but you wouldn't use a fine harness on a haflinger.

If you have a bucker/kicker I would get a kicking strap.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*over check bearing rein*

i totaly agree with you there churumbeque.
good training makes a good manord horse and as for an over check for a breed like that is a no no.
like you said a kicking strap would be better to solve that problem.


----------



## Chiasuki (Mar 29, 2013)

michaelvanessa said:


> i totaly agree with you there churumbeque.
> good training makes a good manord horse and as for an over check for a breed like that is a no no.
> like you said a kicking strap would be better to solve that problem.


My horses are 8 and 10 years old. They do NOT kick or rear, very well mannered horses! They have always used an over check straps on their harnesses. My father farmed with horses all his life and always had an overcheck on them. They were not harnessed until that was on. 
I am sorry, everyone has their own opinon, but please don't put me and my team down for a STRAP!!! I asked for a favor! Forget it+++ Thank you very much.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I just pointing out why it wasn't part of the harness so you understood. you made it sound like kicking was an issue and we responded . you might learn something new if you just driven on the farm and might find some helpful tips here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I do not think she ever made it sound like kicking was an issue.....but anyway.

Chiasuki, this family is old order Mennonite, so no phone, electricity, they don't even allow rubber on their buggy wheels. They do ALL the farm work, milling, running machines in a shop, with horses. I admire them for sticking to their convictions, so I go out of my way to patronize their businesses. 

He should have it in stock. He had the crupper I needed in stock, but wanted to sew the snap in for me, so my pieces will be ready tomorrow, and I will let you know!!

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

greentree said:


> I do not think she ever made it sound like kicking was an issue.....but anyway.
> 
> Chiasuki, this family is old order Mennonite, so no phone, electricity, they don't even allow rubber on their buggy wheels. They do ALL the farm work, milling, running machines in a shop, with horses. I admire them for sticking to their convictions, so I go out of my way to patronize their businesses.
> 
> ...


it was obviously a concern or why would it have been mentioned . so I suggested a kicking strap but whatever
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiasuki (Mar 29, 2013)

greentree said:


> I do not think she ever made it sound like kicking was an issue.....but anyway.
> 
> Chiasuki, this family is old order Mennonite, so no phone, electricity, they don't even allow rubber on their buggy wheels. They do ALL the farm work, milling, running machines in a shop, with horses. I admire them for sticking to their convictions, so I go out of my way to patronize their businesses.
> 
> ...


 Thank you, Nancy. I deeply appreciate your help. 

Yes, I grew up on a farm, Drove teams there. My father was a horse trader. He would buy some raunchy horse or take it in on trade and I and my siblings !#13 of us, would break the horse out and he could sell it and take more in on trade, I learned horses from the ground up! NO BRAG, fact. 
I, my daughter and granddaughter have all shown western, english and driving.
Overall, I won FIRST and my husband won SECOND in our clubs driving classes last year. So believe me I am not a Novice driver. Thank you for letting me have my say. DEE


----------

